# Bush Wired During Debate?



## MTPheas

Check this out--especially the photo from the debate, scroll down.

http://www.isbushwired.com/


----------



## Plainsman

I think the Secret Service often insists on these things. I must say to me it looks like a bullet proof vest with a rear trauma plate insert.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

when was he facing the audience such that a rear trauma plate would be necissary, not to mention it wouldnt cover the lungs nor some of the heart.


----------



## racer66

Let's remember here, we are dealing with the far left fringe, didn't you see that earing in his other ear? That lump in his back was surely his cat wispering answers in his ear. :eyeroll: You guys have reached about as far as it go's on this one.


----------



## SniperPride

yeah remember Bush is the one who can keep his facts straight, kerry on the otherhand....im suprised he doesnt need to call his people and find out what the polls say regarding the issue before he discusses them.


----------



## Plainsman

MT

My god MT you don't change your vest every time you enter or leave a room to fit a small time frame. The front trauma plate covers the heart, and about 1/3 of the lungs, the same with the rear. I have not observed many with a rear plate, or people who use them but, like you I don't know for sure. I would venture to guess proper use of a vest is out of your field of familiarity yet you make statements that make no sense. I'm not sure, perhaps you had some inside information that the rest of us didn't. Perhaps you knew he had no rear threat, or that the secret service told you he was well protected from behind. MT the kindest thing I can say is your response ???? well it was absurd. If he would have been in danger, I doubt if it would have been a frontal assault. You logic suffers the closer we get to the election. Try deep breathing into a paper bag. My observation was simply what it looked like to me, nothing more, nothing less. As a matter of fact it was intended as a politically neutral statement.


----------



## SniperPride

Yes I agree, but MAJORITY of the time, the president has some sort of earpiece from the secret service, basically if anything would go wrong, and yes it does look like those types of body plates.


----------



## Plainsman

MT

You got your nosed rubbed in the dirt with the fraudulent National Guard papers, with the draft debate, and now you jump the gun again. You certainly are a glutton for punishment. Would you like me to send you a whip so you can flog yourself?


----------



## Mr. Creosote

If Bush was receiving prompts then he should fire those responsible. They did him no favors.


----------



## racer66

All I can say is WOW, this is a new low. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> You got your nosed rubbed in the dirt with the fraudulent National Guard papers, with the draft debate, and now you jump the gun again. You certainly are a glutton for punishment. Would you like me to send you a whip so you can flog yourself?


Indeed how dare I even question such things about the president, if only you could still challenge someone to a duel... Plainsman I used to have some respect for you.


----------



## sevendogs

He probably was wired to get urgent help from his election team. Probably wires caused some itching occasionally and this is why he had a strange face at times. Or, may be communication went wrong and he lost the corrent answer to Kerry's comments.


----------



## tail chaser

Holy #%$#, and some call me left or liberal! I could care less if the pres had a cattle prod up his rear, actually he should, I'd like to see that facial expression. Some of you are hoping the devil himself will erupt from G W Bush, I got news for you he's not the Devil, just a rich son of a Bush who shouldn't be president again nothing more. Talk about issues not BS.

Look at some of the topics from both sides on this forum, I've heard you shouldn't vote for Kerry because he has more houses! Now this Bush used an earpiece, big deal its the only way it would be a fair fight. How many of you out there think Bush makes up his mind on his own? He is advised on everything your damm right someone is in his ear its special interest not us! Think issues and how they effect you and your family. There is only one reason todays media and campaigns are so slanted and full of crap because we the voting public believe it! Oh wait I havn't seen any links posted to nonpartisan info. Yup thats sarcastic and Racer I'm talking to You as well as the libs. Grow up and think for yourself, stop the links. I want to see your opinions not the bull I can already get from radio, tv,the net.
Are you up to it? If we can't become a smarter people maybe we can appear so.

TC


----------



## njsimonson

Good follow up at:

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/ ... 7135c.html


----------



## racer66

TC, if you don't like my opinion or the links I post then don't read them, simple as that.


----------



## tail chaser

Racer66 Wrote



> TC, if you don't like my opinion or the links I post then don't read them, simple as that.


I do value your opinion and I do enjoy what you write. Doesn't mean I always agree. I am very proud of the fact that I have my own opinions. I don't parrot what the spinsters want me to.

btw I avoid 99% of the links posted.
tc


----------



## racer66

Did you see that lump in the back of Kerrys' pants after Teresa went up to give him a squeeze, my guess, it's a load of #2, you could clearly see she was PO'd.


----------



## sdeprie

Do you guys REALLY think Sen Kerry would have let him in there wearing an illegal/unethical wire? If we can see it in photos, don't you think he could, or the monitor? STRETCH a little more, if you please. If he was wearing a wire, he was supposed to be wearing it. Use some common sense.


----------



## racer66

My guess, it's a whole lot of #2. Dem's are grasping at straws.


----------



## Matt Jones

Bush refused to be interviewed by himself for the 9/11 commission, he insisted on doing it with Cheney. I'm not saying he was wired, or that if he was wired he was receiving responses to the questions...but in all honesty, would it be that much of a shock?

How many of you actually think the president makes and decides most of his policies? Bush is nothing but a frontman for his administration, he's a mere puppet. Just like Kerry will be if he's elected. These two guys are the focal point of hundreds, if not thousands of other people behind the scenes making the decisions. They are simply spokesman.


----------



## sdeprie

Actually, a president asks advice from his couselors all the time, but he DOES make his own policies. I'm not sure Kerry would. I think he would take his policies from the current polls. If you do want a figurehead, elect Kerry. Just read an article by one of Reagan's speech writers. Makes an interesting read. Wish I could share the whole thing with you, but the gist was that his goal was to write a speech Reagan WOULD have written for himself, and Reagan had final approval of every speech, whether his "couselors" approved, or not. And they often did not.


----------



## sevendogs

Is it OK with debates rules? May be some investigfation should be done on this matter. What kind of instructions he received from the Republican War Room? Perhaps they gave him numbers about numbers of Kerry's votes for or against something. It is ugly like many other things done by the Republicans.


----------



## sdeprie

It is quite obvious that common sense will NOT rule here. Go ahead, keep grasping at straws.


----------



## Plainsman

MT



> Indeed how dare I even question such things about the president, if only you could still challenge someone to a duel... Plainsman I used to have some respect for you.


Just got back from Montana and seen your post. Lets pick this apart a bit shall we. Lets see now you jump on the bandwagon about Bush's National Guard service only to find the papers were a fraud. I was skeptical. You were wrong, I was correct to be skeptical. You have egg on your face, but disrespect me. You were one of the first good little parrots to chime in on the draft that Bush proposed only to find that two democratic clowns proposed it. I said I had never heard Bush talk about a draft, but if I was wrong someone please correct me. Again you were off base, I was right, but you disrespect me. Now you start with the Bush was wired chant, and again I am skeptical. I simply point out that your record is very poor, and you need new sources, but you disrespect me for that.? Do you disrespect me because you are wrong so often, or do you simply hate me because I have been correct? Or do you simply want to keep up the rhetoric without anyone pointing it out? We all know Bush's record, and Kerry's record by now. I wonder what your political agenda is? What do you want Kerry to do that you know Bush will not? You jump on every anti Bush scheme that comes along with reckless abandon. Why? Is your credibility of so little value?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

It is a fact that Bush did not do his duty in the national guard, with those papers or without. I never stated that Bush proposed a draft, but I did think that he would support one. The democratic senators brought the issue to the table because it was one that the republicans did not want to address, hence it being shot down so quickly. Simply because I bring up issues does not mean that I believe in them. I want Kerry to pull the economy out of the toilet, try to get the US some allies again, and settle things down in the middle east. Seeing that freedom is 55 dollars a barrel these days, I don't think America can afford four more years.


----------



## mr.trooper

Ok, iv been staring at those ictures for a wile now, and i cant find ANYTHING that look even remotely like a microphone in his ear...am i going blind?


----------



## Plainsman

MT

Your simply desperate to cast aspersions on Bush. Both Kerry's and Bush's military records say they performed their duty. For the sake of argument most have dropped that angle on both candidates because it is pretty much a dead horse. As for the democrats bringing the draft up because the republicans didn't want to is a perfect example of spin. Spin which you have created by the way. They were trying to be helpful right? I have some swamp land for sale MT. The fact is Rangel thought it would cause problems for the republicans. He didn't introduce it to help America, he introduced it for political advantage. Also, it didn't bit the dust so fast because republicans were afraid in this political climate, the two idiots that proposed it also voted against it. What does this mean? It means that although these two democrats introduced it they didn't want it. So what did they want? It is very clear what they wanted, confusion in an election year. And, and, it worked. For MT anyway. Your attitude indicates you want to believe these stories, you want very badly to believe them.

The economy? The economy is doing very well by all indicators.

More allies? We have many, but not the one or two you would like. You know the one or two that are linked to the UN food for oil scandal.

Freedom is $55 a barrel? No crude oil is $55 a barrel. To think otherwise is emotion ruling over logic. If you controlled the oil, and didn't like Bush, what would you do. I would raise the price of oil before the election. Do you really think his friends would be so stupid? Oh ya, I forgot, your clairvoyant and see the oil connection.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Indeed the two who proposed it voted against it, I did not say that it wasn't for political reasons, but it brought the issue up, and it needed to be discussed. As for our major allies, which ones exactly? We have Britain, everyone else is minor at best. And no, I didn't forget Poland, as your poster boy forgot in debate two Poland dropped out of the coalition. As for freedom running at 55 dollars a barrel, you see that is a metaphor. A metaphor is where one makes a comparison between two things which would usually not be thought of together. What I am getting at is that this was an money based war, and even such the economy is tanking. A small increase in hospitality jobs does not make up for the major loss in the manufacturing industry.


----------



## Mr. Creosote

The libbie mentality always expounds on why it votes against Bush but never on why it votes for the Brain Sucker.

And btw, one more time. Daddy Bush was CIA director when Bush 2 was on active duty. It would have been illegal for Bush 2, (or anybody else in the same situation), to have been stationed in an active theater for obvious issues of national security compromise in the event of capture. 
Duhhh.


----------



## Plainsman

MT

Yes, a metaphor, but a poor one. As you say not usually thought of together, and didn't fit in this case either. Which is my point. In this case the metaphor was to make us think that to be free we must pay the price that the mid east is asking for oil (which you want us to think is Bush's fault right?)or we face some terrible thing (like lack of freedom). A stretch beyond normal logic makes it a poor metaphor. Also, the metaphor serves to skewer facts. It is a good debate technique when logic fails.

I was speaking of France, Germany, and Russia when I refered to those countries in the UN (security council actually) that are involved with the food for oil scandal. Are they not the ones that the liberals would like to appease?

As for the economy jobs come and go. Not much need for buffalo skinners anymore, but there are openings in new technology industries. As the world advances jobs changes. Under ever president millions of jobs end, and millions of new jobs began. The difference in unemployment tells a better story and the truth is unemployment is very low now.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

"And btw, one more time. Daddy Bush was CIA director when Bush 2 was on active duty. It would have been illegal for Bush 2, (or anybody else in the same situation), to have been stationed in an active theater for obvious issues of national security compromise in the event of capture. "

That is the biggest load of it I've heard in a long time.

"Former President George Bush was Director of Central Intelligence and head of the Central Intelligence Agency from 30 January 1976 to 20 January 1977. "
http://www.cia.gov/cia/information/bush.html

The US pulled out of Nam in 1975. I can't believe the amount of raw bull**** that you repubs can spill and no one bats an eyelash.

You misread my metaphor Plainsman, as usual. The point that I was trying to convey is that it was not necissary to invade Iraq for the security of America. Though you still see it as such, thus I made a connection between freedom and oil.

http://www.patridiots.com/image/unemployment.gif


----------



## Plainsman

Yes MT I do understand. My point is there is no connection except in your mind.


----------



## sdeprie

Logic and facts will fail when someone has their mind so dead set. MT, why don't you check out some of the reasons we fought in WW II. Money, oil, aggression, tyranny........ Read the history books before spouting any more rhetoric, please. Our great democratic president tried then to keep us an isolationist country. We came too close to losing that war because we entered it too late.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

"Logic and facts will fail when someone has their mind so dead set."

This is the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## sdeprie

Was there any meat in that, because if there was, I missed it. All I saw was more rhetoric.


----------



## Mr. Creosote

Mil Tig, your right I was wrong, partially. Bush 1 was U.S. ambassador to the U.N. from '71-'73. Bush 2 served in air guard from '68-73. Previous to the U.N. position, Bush 1 was chairman of the RNC. To capture his son when acting in either of these positions would have been a major coup for the communists. The potential for national security compromise was still there. I guess I should'nt be surprised that this was "overlooked"-and unmentioned.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

So you admit to being partially wrong, and then repeat the exact same garbage verbatim. I dont believe you guys. If it was a point with any value the GOP would have had every news station repeating it ad nauseum.


----------



## mr.trooper

How could they when they are already buisy spewing your type of Leftist non-sence?

MT, if you cant see this, then you need to open your eyes LITERALY and read the paper, and watch the news, and FIGURATIVELY and think through what your saying. :eyeroll:

Again, i just dont see how people can be sofar away from the path the founding fathers defined for us, and REFUSE to come back and start from the right ( no pun intended)


----------



## sdeprie

Militant_Tiger said:


> If it was a point with any value the GOP would have had every news station repeating it ad nauseum.


And if Bush was illegally or unethically wired, you don't think the Democratic Party would have been all over it? This is just more reaching, grasping at straws. Call Bush a liar, then don't substantiate that with any real facts, but only innuendo and half truths. This is going nowhere, fast, and it's all a moot point to me. I've already voted.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Sdeprie, I will repeat myself. Just because I comment on an issue does not mean that I support it, or even profess that it is true. I have never tried to change your mind, nor Plainsman, nor Bobm, etc. You are all hard set in your views. I throw my points out on here to give the lurkers something to chew on.


----------



## Plainsman

MT

It certainly doesn't appear that you are just throwing these subjects our for discussion when you defend the anti Bush sentiment in those subjects so vigorously.



Militant_Tiger said:


> So you admit to being partially wrong, and then repeat the exact same garbage verbatim. I dont believe you guys.


You say that Mr creosote simply repeated his first statement and that is not true. Mr creosote made a mistake when he said Bush 1 was CIA director. You pointed out that the years didn't match, and Mr creosote corrected himself, and said he was wrong. Then he said that Bush 1 was not CIA director, but U.S. ambassador to the UN. There is a difference MT. You were kind of misleading us there I think. Kind of looked like you were trying to change my mind. I will admit I am trying to change peoples minds. So MT are you going to give this conservative a gold star for honesty?


----------



## Southwest Fisher

I don't know, even _Faux_ news hasn't pushed that story for Bush's lack of active duty service, and I'm pretty sure that they're not pushing a bunch of liberal bs.
Maybe it was like what happened to fellow Texan Rep Tom DeLay. In '88 at the RNC he said that people like him and Dan Quayle wanted to go to Vietnam, but they couldn't because there were too many poor people and minorities that wanted to go serve because they needed the income. Poor guy couldn't even get in, I guess. Makes me sick.
By the way, the mere fact that Sand even brought that man into our state, after all the pro-ND bills that he shot down in the House, well that's enough reason not to vote for him. And as I'm way of subject here, I'll step off the box.


----------

